# New to Australia with Online Business - Rules/Regs?



## lgdec14 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello all,

My name is Dayan Garcia and I just moved to Australia from California two months ago. I have an online coaching business (luvnhealth.me), I'm a holistic health coach and specialize in weight loss and energy in a pleasurable and non deprivation manner, and want to start building my clientele in Australia. At the moment, all of my clients are in the US and our sessions are visa Skype. Now that I am here, and until I sort out my permanent residency, I wanted to know if I had to follow any rules regarding my online business? Do I have to register it here in Australia? If so, where? And if I obtain clients in Australia, do I then have to pay taxes to Australia as well as US? Where can I find out about regulations or rules for Health Coaches? Or does my certification from the US work here as well? Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It is highly likely that you will be liable for Australian tax if you stay for over 6 months.

_If you're actually present in Australia for more than half the income year, whether continuously or with breaks, you may be said to have a constructive residence in Australia, unless it can be established that your usual place of abode is outside Australia and you have no intention of taking up residence here._https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/.../Work-out-your-tax-residency/Residency-tests/

You may also need to register for GST at some stage.

A chat with an accountant may be beneficial once you settle.


----------



## jonathanmiggs (Feb 13, 2017)

Some online business in Australia got some telephone systems Australia. And it works pretty good.


----------



## davids32 (Jun 16, 2017)

You should consult your accountant and tax advisor before making any major decision.


----------

